# Hemichromis elongatus



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

hey does anybody know how to sex this guys or even vent them, just trying sex and i would like to know what i should look for


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I don't see how yu could sex these guys, the way to be sure is to get a group of young fishes and let them grow together, they'll choose by themselves, perhaps but I'm not familiar of this type of fish, yu should look at the belly when the fishes are not feeded(being a little bit more rounded in female), the pointed anal and soft dorsal fins in male can be an indicator even if it's really subtile. When adults, the male tend to be bigger than the female.
xris


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

that works with most fish but these guys like to kill each other so thats really doesn't work, so i would much have a definite male and female and divide the tank


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Cornbread,

Hemichromis elongatus is isomorphic. Samaki is right in that males grow to be larger than females, but this distinction can be made only with adult specimens. When all else fails, the fish that lays the eggs is generally the female.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

i might try my hand at venting


----------

